# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  جلسات لتبادل الشعر و الإبداع ..

## مجدالدين شريف

*
 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمةً للعالمين، سيدنا محمد،وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، وبعد..
الشعر كتعريف هو فن أدبي يصور الحياةكما يحسها الشاعر ويعتمد على الإيقاع والعاطفة والخيال
 .أهل الشعر وضعوا هذا التعريف لهذا النظم الجميل الذي يخرج ممزوج بروح
الشاعر ، ويسحر المستمع له .
العديد من الناس يكتبون الشعر ويمتلكون موهبة الكتابة 
والتعبير عن الأشياء عبر الكلمات الشعرية ،ولكنها تظل 
حبيسة الدفاتر والأوراق إذا كتبت أصلا
أو يطويها النسيان بمجر الانشغال عنها بشي آخر  .

في الحقيقة ما دفعني لكتابة هذا الموضوع أنني لاحظت
بان العديد من الأعضاء يمتلكون موهبة كتابة الشعر ونظم القصيد
فظهرت محاولاتهم في بوست "مجادعات بين الأعضاء "
وكانت جميلة ، 
اقترح للذين لديهم محاولات جادة في كتابة الشعر والنثر والقصة
أن نجتمع في يوم محدد ونقراء ما كتبنا ونتناقش ،ونصحح
ونوضح مناسبات النص، ونعدل لنتعلم من بعضنا البعض،
ونشجع أنفسنا .
ممكن نحدد يوم  ثابت نجتمع فيه ،ممكن داخل
المنبر او في أي مكان عام مثلاً كل 15 يوم نجتمع في مكان متفق عليه في ساعة معينة ، وممكن نتصل بي ناس خبرات في المجال 
ليضيفوا لنا من خبرتهم ويشجعوننا أيضا.
الإدارة ممكن تمد يد العون وتساعد في إنجاح هذا المقترح .
 من لديهم محاولات في ما ذكر أعلاه
و يؤيدون الفكرة أن يطرحوا ما لديهم من آراء ومقترحات
ختاماً لكم الشكر 




 

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*روعة يامجدالدين طبعا انت 
ماشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*احبك 
احبك حياتي احبك روحي 
احبك دون معرفة لماذا 
وكيف ولكني احبك وهذا 
مااعرفة فقط واعرف ايضا ان 
في الحب استفهامات وقصص وانت قصصي 
كلها ورواياتي الذي لم اكتبها ولن يخطر ببالي 
متي اكتبها ولااريد ذلك فانت كل شئ وكل رواية 
وانا ارفض الكتابة عنك مثلما ارفض 
كل مابيني وبينك من مسافات 
واعترف بذلك امام كل البشر 
اني احبك اني اعشقك 
وحروف اسمك في دمي 
وخيال صوتك في دمي 
وصورك في دمي 
وكذلك اعترف انني اخشي نور وجهك 
الضوائ وبسمة شفاهك الاسرة
ولا اقوي علي روية شعرك الداكن المتدلي
كحرير عروسة وانت لازلتي طاشرا محبوبا 
واعلم انني ليس وحدي علي اطلالتك باكي 
ولهذا اناجي دمعتي يوميا وفي كل لحظة 
خوفا من ان يميل قلبك يوما 
الي دوني رغم وعدك لي ولكني اخاف ولا ادري لماذا 
الخوف رغم استحالة عشقك لغيري 
فقولي لي لماذا احبك كل هذا 
الحب وانا الذي اقتلعت قلبي من 
جزور احساسة ومن جنون عشقة 
ومن اهات الغدر والخيانة 
فقد خصصت قلبي لاخوتي فقط 
وابعدت عنة كل الصداقة والصحبة 
والحب فماذا جري لة وهو يعبدك ويعشقك 
ولا يستطيع الابتعاد عنك لحظة منسية 
و............. احبك ولكن ليست كفي
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*فكرو اكثر من جميلة وربنا يوفقكم وتجمعوا
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*والله اهريك نثر انا شعر مابعرف
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يامجدالدين ياراقي

نحن معاك... دايرنا نحاول بنحاول معاك

بس أعفينا من حكاية التصحيح دي

بيكتبوا لينا أعد
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*تسلم غسينابي ومشكور علي المرور  ..

 في ناس بتكتب بس ما عارفة انها مبدعة 

وشايفة البتكتبو عبارة عن كلام ساي ،بالعكس 

الواحد يكون شجاع ويطرح ما كتب  ..

انا مثلاً ما بدعي اني بكتب كلام كويس بس  محاولات ليس اكثر

وحابي اني اطور نفسي في الكتابة .. 

واتشجع ب الناس العندهم خبرة واتعلم منهم 

وانعم بالنصح والارشاد من المبدعين والعارفين ..

خارج النص :

كلامك جميل اخي غسينابي  وقطعتك النثرية رائعة ..

ماعنك مشكلة انت ما حاتهريني انتا حا تسعدني بي كلماتك
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

يامجدالدين ياراقي

نحن معاك... دايرنا نحاول بنحاول معاك

بس أعفينا من حكاية التصحيح دي

بيكتبوا لينا أعد



الروعة نصر الدين تحياتي 

مشكور وتسلم كتير اكيد كتاباتك حاتسعدني 

حتا لو كانت محاولات جديدة او من الدفاتر القديمة ..

نحنا معولين عليكم تصححو لينا وتوجهونا 

تحياتي ياروعة
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*كل الاحرف والمعاني والجمل     تفتخر  في وصف زينك وبشغوف 
في عيوني يالحبيبه لك محل     وسط  قلبي لك من العزه صفوف 
ودي اعلمك انا بكلمه قبل       في  جميع الغيد غيرك ما اشوف 
كيف يشبه للقمر كوكب زحل    فرق واضح  لو يجي فيه الخسوف 
والهوى ماينفع بليا وصل             مثل خوض الحرب من دون السيوف 
والجفا لو صار يابنت وحصل         ماعلى دنياي مع وقتي حسوف 
كيف اصوم وبعده افطر بالبصل            لعنبو حضن يجامل للظروف
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مع انو ما عندي أي علاقة لا بالشعر ولا الكتابة
لكن معاكم في اي حاجة
ويا ريت لو الناس اتفقوا علي حاجة معينة
وانا تحت امركم

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

كل الاحرف والمعاني والجمل تفتخر في وصف زينك وبشغوف 
في عيوني يالحبيبه لك محل وسط قلبي لك من العزه صفوف 
ودي اعلمك انا بكلمه قبل في جميع الغيد غيرك ما اشوف 
كيف يشبه للقمر كوكب زحل فرق واضح لو يجي فيه الخسوف 
والهوى ماينفع بليا وصل مثل خوض الحرب من دون السيوف 
والجفا لو صار يابنت وحصل ماعلى دنياي مع وقتي حسوف 
كيف اصوم وبعده افطر بالبصل لعنبو حضن يجامل للظروف



جميل حسنكو واصل ونكت القديم
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

مع انو ما عندي أي علاقة لا بالشعر ولا الكتابة
لكن معاكم في اي حاجة
ويا ريت لو الناس اتفقوا علي حاجة معينة
وانا تحت امركم



تسلم كتير اخونا ايهاب ومشكور علي الاهتمام 

انت زول فنان ومبدع .............
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*ودي أسمع كلمة  منك .. كلمة فيها نور عمري .. ودي أسمع .. أنا بحبك .

تفويته 
 يا مجد الدين خليت التلفونات ولا شنو بقيت رسائل وكده ههههههههه
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*أحبك فلا  تسألني ما الدليل : (فهل سمعت رصاصة تسأل القتيل) .
*

----------


## قنوان

*نتفق في ليالي المنبر الرمضانيه
بالمناسبه عندنا فنانين بالعود
تخريمه
هسي في زول جاب سيرة ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اتوكلنا عليك يا ألله 

صححوا لي هذه المحاولة من دفاتري


خــــــذي عـــني هــذا الأنــــــــيـــن



أ و تذكرين حبيبتي أ و تذكرين

اني عشقت النور لوجهك

هذا الوجه الصباح

ورغبت الشمس كبد السماء

لأكون ظلك تحتك

لا أبعد عنك افتار فساح


والأصيل يملأني سروراً

وانت ترسمين شفق ذاك الارتياح

ولعجبي ولهت بالليل الظلام

لأن سواد شعرك

ظلام ليلك ... هي نقاط حسن سوداء

زينت بياض ذاك الصباح


أ و تذكرين حبيبتي

أني جننت بيومي كل الجنون

ولثمت شفتاك كي أشفي غلي المجون

اواااااااه انا في حضن دفئك ارتميت

مجنون أنا بحبك صرخت

وعذبني اليك الحنين محروقاً بكيت


اذاً معشوقتي خذي عني هذا الأنين

وبادليني لهفة شوقي منك حنين

دعي كل متعبات جسدي عندك تستكين

خذي عني كل ويلات وعذابات الثوان و

ساعاتي

ويومي

عمري والسنين

هذا رسم وعدي وحبك افلا عدتي تذكرين

اذكريني كلما داعبتك نسمة وخالطت منك الجبين

احفظيني كل ما غبت عنك

فشوقي محبوس فيك افلا تذكرين

شاطريني نشوة أو اشطريني كما تشتهين

فالنصف المشطور عني ... هو انت أفلا تدركين


عذبيني أو أرحميني


سيان عندي عذابك والرحمة يا هذي الأمين


غازليني برهة ... أو أتركيني نشوة


لكن لا تنسين اني متعب فيك


ارتاح كلما اشتهيتيني نشوة


أو داعبتيني غزلاً وانت تشكرين


أرجوك خذيني اليك

أتوسلك ضميني عليك

احفظيني حدقاً في عينك

أو اعزفيني همس أذنيك

وخذيني كلي

وخذي عني هذا الأنين


*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*جميل جميل نصر الدين احمد علي :blb8:

مشكور علي المبادرة ربنا احفظك
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*نتمنا من الناس الخبرة في مجال الشعر والنثر والقصة

النظر للمشاركات والاعمال المطروحة بعين الاستاذ 

ولايبالي في التصحيح والتوجيه ..
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

نتفق في ليالي المنبر الرمضانيه
بالمناسبه عندنا فنانين بالعود
تخريمه
هسي في زول جاب سيرة ايهاب



مشكورة يا دكتور علي المشاركة 

احسن نتفق من الان عشان نكون جاهزين في رمضان ولا شنو ..!

تخريمة :

بطلي فتل البوست يادكتورة شايفك عندك النية .. القاصداهو ما بتاع عود بتاع :024-: 

:h3:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

مشكورة يا دكتور علي المشاركة 

احسن نتفق من الان عشان نكون جاهزين في رمضان ولا شنو ..!

تخريمة :

بطلي فتل البوست يادكتورة شايفك عندك النية .. القاصداهو ما بتاع عود بتاع :024-: 

:h3:



نحن جاهزين في اي وقت 
لكن زولك ده بتاع كده
 :001:
عديـــــــــــــل
لو شافني الله يستر
:lop:
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ههه في مواهب مدفونة ونحن ماعارفين
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*وشـرعـت قـلـبي وســارت ســفيني
ســأمضي وحــيدا ولــن تـذكــريني
بعيـــــدا بعيــــــدا عــــن الــبر لكن
أراك كـــــمـــوج هـــــنا تتبــعــيني
أردت الـــبــــواح بــحـبي ولـــكــن
خــشـيـت الـعــتـــاب وأن تـذبحيني
خـــشيـت إذا مـــا ســـألتك عشقــــا
تـــــــردي فــــــؤادي ولا تـعشقيني
أنــــــا قـــد شـكـوت إلى الله همـــي
وأعــلــــنت صـمتي فـلــن تسمعيني
ســـــلام علـــى البـــر مني ســــلام
بــــه مـــات حبــي وضاعت سنيني
إلــــى البـحر فـــالبحر رحب عميق
وكـالـبحــــر حــــبي ولـــم تــنقذيني
ولـــــكن بــرغـم ابـتعــــــادي ونأيي
أراك كــمــــــــوج هــــــنا تــتبعيني


منقول
*

----------


## السيد

*والله يا مجدالدين انا من جبيل بفتش في بوست المجادعات في جدعتين واقفات في حلقي ما لقيتو وموافق وان شاء الله نتوفق وشوفتكم بالدنيا يازول وامسك دي لامن نجيك بي رواقه

من قال انك تعرفين
 . . لا تعرفين . . 
ان الذي يهواك عذراً  ان أنا سأقول فيه  حقيقتاً 
 قد كان عندك مثل طوق الياسمين 
 نقتات طيب الريح فيه سويعتً
 ونبثه في خاطر الزمن الحزين 
. . لكنكي لا تعرفين ، ، 
هو قد يجاهر دائماً بالحب حتي تعرفين 
 هو قد يجول الليل بين ممالك الطاغوط  حتي  ، ،  تعرفين
 ، ، لكنكي لا تعرفين ، ، 
هو حين يخبر كل من في العين يرنوا باليقين  
 هو حينها فخراً يضاهيك الحنين
هو حينها يلقاك مثل الفاتحين
 ، ، لكنكي لا تعرفين . .
 لا تعرفين
 
ســـــــ من ارض الشمال ــــأحر
الخرطوم - 17/6/2010

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*نحن بنقول الموهبة دي صفوية
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*أنت كان صبرت دا مدخل غايتو جنس شفقه يا ود في زول قال ليك انا مادفعت لي الكمساري والا شنو باقي لي في حلقي . . .؟
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

والله يا مجدالدين انا من جبيل بفتش في بوست المجادعات في جدعتين واقفات في حلقي ما لقيتو وموافق وان شاء الله نتوفق وشوفتكم بالدنيا يازول وامسك دي لامن نجيك بي رواقه

من قال انك تعرفين
. . لا تعرفين . . 
ان الذي يهواك عذراً ان أنا سأقول فيه حقيقتاً 
قد كان عندك مثل طوق الياسمين 
نقتات طيب الريح فيه سويعتً
ونبثه في خاطر الزمن الحزين 
. . لكنكي لا تعرفين ، ، 
هو قد يجاهر دائماً بالحب حتي تعرفين 
هو قد يجول الليل بين ممالك الطاغوط حتي ، ، تعرفين
، ، لكنكي لا تعرفين ، ، 
هو حين يخبر كل من في العين يرنوا باليقين 
هو حينها فخراً يضاهيك الحنين
هو حينها يلقاك مثل الفاتحين
، ، لكنكي لا تعرفين . .
لا تعرفين


ســـــــ من ارض الشمال ــــأحر


الخرطوم - 17/6/2010




تسلم السيد اخوي ربنا امتعك بالصحة والعافية ..

بوست مجادعات نخليهو للمربعات والدوبيت ..

ونشوف موضوع الجلسة اكون كيف يدك معانا ..

خاص :::hearts1:

كلام جميل وروعة بي حق وحقيقة  
ونبثه في خاطر الزمن الحزين 
. . لكنكي لا تعرفين ، ،

انت الاجمل وبتجمل الزمن بي كلامك
واصل صديقي وفكر نعمل شنو ؟؟ 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*محاولة .. التصحيح والنصح لو امكن ..



راجع نفسكوقف لحظة وراجع نفسك بين الحاضر وبين الماضي والمستقبل شوف عينيك من جوة عيونكامشي خطاك ومااااا تستعجل إتعلم دايماً من خطواتا فاتتوراجع نفس تِف الحسرة في فندك روحكشرشر طرقات الفرحة  في صاج أحزانكوعوس الريدة في ريكة وقدما للحبانوراجع نفسك.. وقبل عاينصفيحة قديمة معلقة في الحيطة تكركب صوت جنياتا هديل اماتا إقالدو بعضإعشوا الحب رغم الصّقر الهدى عشيشموشال جنايتم موج .. الهم راجع نفسك.. وفرق بين الظالم والمظلومبين القاتل والمقتول بين العايش والمهضومبين العاشق والمعشوق راجع نفسك..وادخل روحك من نفاج البسمة واطرد روحك من شباك الدمع .. المُرشيل الشرش الشوك الضلمة.. وصنقر ضوقنب جواك وتأمل شوف إنسانك كيفن طيب اديو حوريتو.. وخليهو إملص توب .. الهُسخليهو انطط عَريان في المطرة وغني معاهم .. يآاا ميطيرة نقطي لينا في عينيناوصاحب ود الموية الهسي بروح ..
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*يلا يا  اون لايناب يااااااا شباب وين المواهب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ناس


ناس مبسوطة 

تضحك حد البكاء

غرقانة في كل النعم 

ترفانه بيها تشيلها تدكدكا

حتي الوجوه ما راضيه بيها

بكل من هين وهاك

تطليها تحكحكا

ما راضيه تمشي علي الهوينة بالقدم

تقول ماها ناس مولودة من العدم

حت تلفونا داك تضرب عليه بالقلم

ونفس القلم لو ضربوها بيه

تملاك صياح وتشكي من شدة ألم

ونساتا بي شيكات بياض

ضحكاتا جضيمات منفخه بالهواء

كلمات في الحزن والفرح تتشابه سوا

فرحانه ياااااااي ... وتبكي يااااااااي

تلقاها مبسوطة من غير فرح

شبعانه تتلب حد المرح


 

وناس ضحكاتا مدوزنة بالقرقرة


لا اتدينو لو شيك 


لا باع بالكسر كل ما اشتري


شبعانة من توب قناعة


كاسيها من الفشخرة


لامن يصيح فيها النصيح


تلقاها تب مروة محزمة 


طابورا واقف للنفير .. 


صغيرا يدفر في الكبير


الكل يدافس في بيت البكي


الكل يقيف يأزر كل زولاً اشتكي


من علة أو خراب ديار


الكل معاول تدفن حفر الدمار


كرعينا مقبرة بالعجاج 


مكتحة رموشا وكل وشيها


تلقاها جارية مهرولة في مشيها


الكل يجود والدنيا عندهم كلها كمها


والدنيا دي شن هي شن فيها


باكر تندفن تحت التراب


وامكن يرك في صدرك غراب


خليك هدي ... وخليك رضي


أعشم في ناسك هنا


وما تملي ايدك بالناس الغراب


أتربي بي طيبة البلد


أوعاك تدفق مويتك علي الرهاب
*

----------


## أبو اية

*أنا قبل فترة كنت شاعر





















شاعر بي حمي لكن حسي الحمد لله بقيت كويس
قولوا: يالطيف
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*تسلم يا مجدي الدين
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*رائع يامجدالدين
يديك العافيه

*

----------

